# Planted Tanks > Aquascaping >  Project L: journal.

## yangqian

It has been a little over a year since I started this hobby. Recently I decommissioned all my tanks to make way for N ambitious project: Project L. These are the tanks I had before I decommissioned them:

2x 4ft low profiles.







1.5 ft







However, running several tanks at the same time proved too much of a chore for me.

----------


## yangqian

After months of deliberation, planning and much procrastination, I finally got down to work, purchasing all the necessary equipment. Most importantly, doing up the scaling and dimensions for the customised tank.

And so, finally the tank is done.







Now, the idea of Project L comes to light. 5ft in length for both sides, 1ft depth and 1ft breadth.

----------


## yangqian

Due to its length and shape, the use of lift is not possible at all.






After 9 back-breaking levels,

----------


## Fireball

> Due to its length and shape, the use of lift is not possible at all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After 9 back-breaking levels,


Wow. Nice.

----------


## wongce

camping here for more pictures

----------


## ConcaveLiNkiN

:Shocked:  share more please. Can't wait to see what's coming next.

----------


## fateddee

Nice tank!

----------


## Urban Aquaria

Very interesting tank shape! I'll definitely be following this thread too.  :Smile: 

Btw, are you using the IKEA LINNMON / ADILS series table and legs combination? Not sure if you are aware, but from my experience with those table tops, due to their lack of underframe, they will naturally start sagging over time (even without any weight put on them), and the corners where the legs are bolted on will start popping up too. Although your tank water volume is spread across a larger area, over time the sagging table top may create undue stress on the long base length of the tank's glass.

Perhaps consider changing the table to the IKEA GALANT series table instead, costs more but it uses much stronger table tops which are supported with full metal underframes, so it'll not sag over time.

----------


## limz_777

odd shape indeed , where you custom the tank at ?

----------


## mukyo

opening tent.
you are awesome!!!

----------


## yangqian

> Very interesting tank shape! I'll definitely be following this thread too. 
> 
> Btw, are you using the IKEA LINNMON / ADILS series table and legs combination? Not sure if you are aware, but from my experience with those table tops, due to their lack of underframe, they will naturally start sagging over time (even without any weight put on them), and the corners where the legs are bolted on will start popping up too. Although your tank water volume is spread across a larger area, over time the sagging table top may create undue stress on the long base length of the tank's glass.
> 
> 
> 
> Perhaps consider changing the table to the IKEA GALANT series table instead, costs more but it uses much stronger table tops which are supported with full metal underframes, so it'll not sag over time.


Yes, it did came across my mind with regards to the strength of the table. The table did well for the previous 2 tanks for me. But after much contemplation and consideration, I added 3 more table legs under the table to distribute the weight more equally.

----------


## yangqian

> odd shape indeed , where you custom the tank at ?


I customed my tank with uncle khor, Soon Heng Tank Maker.

----------


## felix_fx2

i assume you will still use 2 filters?
extra legs are good, just don't put in the wrong place else awkward.
looking forward to your updates.

----------


## Urban Aquaria

> Yes, it did came across my mind with regards to the strength of the table. The table did well for the previous 2 tanks for me. But after much contemplation and consideration, I added 3 more table legs under the table to distribute the weight more equally.


Good idea! That should help prop up the mid-sections.  :Smile:

----------


## yangqian

> i assume you will still use 2 filters?extra legs are good, just don't put in the wrong place else awkward.looking forward to your updates.


Yes I am using 2 eheim 2028. Inlets on the opposite ends and the outlets in the middle.

----------


## bluebubbles

> Yes I am using 2 eheim 2028. Inlets on the opposite ends and the outlets in the middle.


If adding legs is not too expensive, it is worth bringing more legs to support the table' front, back and center. Once the tank is properly setup with everything already inside, you will want to sleep well at night. I did similar to Ikea lack table because the legs are not very expensive to acquire.
[IMG]

I am staying put to watch your final setup and see if the final underwater world will eventually comes to life. :Shocked:

----------


## Fireball

May I know how did you acquire those extra legs and how did you add them to the table? Was it by screwing them on?

----------


## felix_fx2

> May I know how did you acquire those extra legs and how did you add them to the table? Was it by screwing them on?


if ikea legs, mostly is screw on to base.
can visit ikea website, quite big selection of different lengths. truthfully his setup can call ikeahack  :Very Happy:

----------


## yangqian

Finally the goods have arrived. 





Stainless steel accessories.

----------


## tcy81

wow, thats a lot of goods  :Smile:

----------


## magpie

That's a very big project and well pre-planning.

----------


## fateddee

Heya Can i enquire where you purchase the light?
What the brand and the cost?

----------


## yangqian

> Heya Can i enquire where you purchase the light?
> What the brand and the cost?


If you are talking about the 4feet led fixtures, they are green evo 48, 3w led version, 96w in total. The other one is UP pendant light fixture, metal halide 70w.

I think it is not appropriate to discuss the price here so I will pm you instead.

----------


## felix_fx2

SS hose holder. hmmm...quite sexy  :Grin: .... you pm me the shop main page. I only saw acrylic ones for mine.

can i check with you the set for EVO is the variant with optics built in? used a 3 feet optics variant before very powerful.
For your custom tank, need to mount any higher to cover?

----------


## yangqian

> SS hose holder. hmmm...quite sexy .... you pm me the shop main page. I only saw acrylic ones for mine.
> 
> can i check with you the set for EVO is the variant with optics built in? used a 3 feet optics variant before very powerful.
> For your custom tank, need to mount any higher to cover?


I am sorry but what do you mean by variant with optics built in? Mine do have an acrylic sort of "cover" on every led to enhance the dispersion of light.

As for my tank, it it only 30cm in depth and breadth, so I do not think I need to mount the fixture any higher.

----------


## yangqian

A closer look at the SS inlet.




Surface skimmer.

----------


## yangqian

Main idea for the tank is to create a natural river bank scape.

----------


## yangqian

4 packets of Amazonia normal type and 1 packet of powder type are used.

With the soil in.

----------


## fateddee

> If you are talking about the 4feet led fixtures, they are green evo 48, 3w led version, 96w in total. The other one is UP pendant light fixture, metal halide 70w.
> 
> I think it is not appropriate to discuss the price here so I will pm you instead.



Thanks bro.
Sweet tank setup. cant wait till its planted and filled up

----------


## blue33

Where you got your woods from? Thanks!

----------


## limz_777

just realise you got so many skimmer ? was wondering whats the zig zag design at the end , i see it was for the light and outlet pipe

----------


## thebaldingaquarist

Very Nice setup. I am curious about the zig zag design as well.

Setting up camp..

----------


## yangqian

> Very Nice setup. I am curious about the zig zag design as well.
> 
> Setting up camp..





> just realise you got so many skimmer ? was wondering whats the zig zag design at the end , i see it was for the light and outlet pipe



Indeed, the zigzag design is for my outlet pipes and my pendent light fixtures. In order to allow a better flow, i reckon the outlets should be at the centre. Since the tank will be sitting tight and close to the walld, creating a 'zigzag' opening is the only solution.

----------


## yangqian

> just realise you got so many skimmer ? was wondering whats the zig zag design at the end , i see it was for the light and outlet pipe


The Vuppa-1 lookalike surface skimmers actually work as an additional flowmaker. Instead of getting a wave maker which always look so intrusive no matter how small it is. So I thought of getting this surface skimmer for its dual role functionality, to clear the surface slime common in planted tanks as well as creating additional flow for a long tank like mine.

----------


## yangqian

> Where you got your woods from? Thanks!


I got my driftwoods from various places. Particularly from mainland and greenchapter.

----------


## yangqian

My anubias nana petite and mini are here.




More.

----------


## yangqian

Bucephalandras shipment came in too.

----------


## Suzerolt

Nice! Could you share more about the stainless steel accessories you got? On the left, is that an inlet with integrated skimmer? What about the item in the box on the right?

----------


## Fireball

Can't wait to see it completed!!!

----------


## kohanson

Very nice and unique tank setup! Camping here for updates..

----------


## Aventador

Oh man... this setup is demanding in all aspects... camping here for the development  :Smile:

----------


## BFG

Sweet setup! I am always attracted to unusual projects like this. I can't see any styrofoam board below the tank, is it purposely done or it is well hidden?

----------


## Suzerolt

Very nice project. 
Could you share where you got this SS inlet & price? Its exactly what I had in mind but can't find a brushed surface design.


[QUOTE=yangqian;745910]A closer look at the SS inlet.

----------


## thebaldingaquarist

Hi yangqian,
can i ask, have you considered putting the inlet on 1 end of the L tank and outlets on the other end of the L tank? If you have considered, what was the outcome and why you decided to put the outlets at the "zig zag" corner?

I am curious, because in my tank, i once considered to do the same. Not a L shaped tank, a normal longish tank.. with inlet and outlet on opposing ends. I decided otherwise due to not enough clearance for pipes on one end of my tank.

----------


## bennyc

i must salute you on carrying the tank yourself (with your buddy).

----------


## eddy planer

Hi yangqian,

Wow that's unusual project! cool indeed! Must camp here.

There are something bugging me alot and mind ask you the the white table or rack , can this table be able to withstand the total weight of L tanks, rocks, and everything that nearly 280kg inspite of extra legs. What is the table made of? recycled wood or a normal plywood? I have seen many hobbyists purchased tables or bench from HDB furniture shop or Ikea. They eventually end up bend like Beckham! :Shocked:  

My bad experience with my 4ft tall x 3ft long tank 's 75kg coffee-"soild" table which I bought about SGD450 , eventually its turn rot and sag like lousy Ikea table top. That's why I switch to Chengal wood rack for my 300kg tank.
Hope this will help you..

----------


## milk_vanilla

Lol, buce was declared as mainan ( toys ) 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free

----------


## darkhell

nice tank and setup. looking forward to more pics.. haha

----------


## yangqian

> Sweet setup! I am always attracted to unusual projects like this. I can't see any styrofoam board below the tank, is it purposely done or it is well hidden?


I use a rubber matt instead of styrofoam as styrofoam has the tendency to turn yellowish after a while.

----------


## yangqian

> Hi yangqian,
> can i ask, have you considered putting the inlet on 1 end of the L tank and outlets on the other end of the L tank? If you have considered, what was the outcome and why you decided to put the outlets at the "zig zag" corner?
> 
> I am curious, because in my tank, i once considered to do the same. Not a L shaped tank, a normal longish tank.. with inlet and outlet on opposing ends. I decided otherwise due to not enough clearance for pipes on one end of my tank.



Honestly, I have thought of all possibilities. Your arrangement as well as having 1 inlet and outlet on opposite sides of the tank, which will in turn create less hassle for the tank maker too as creating that zigzag design is as troublesome as it can get.

However, I realise a few problems. Having 1 inlet and outlet on opposite ends may cause a dead spot in the middle, especially if the outflow is not strong enough to reach the middle area. In this current arrangement, the most I can do with weaker flow at the ends is to add a wavemaker, or in my case a surface skimmer to create that additional flow. At least there is space for me to do that. As for your suggestion, 2 outlets at one end will have excessive flow on one side and much lesser on the other. I can foresee more algae problems on the outlet side than on the inlet side and also, more inhabitants on the inlet side due to the weaker flow.

----------


## yangqian

> Hi yangqian,
> 
> Wow that's unusual project! cool indeed! Must camp here.
> 
> There are something bugging me alot and mind ask you the the white table or rack , can this table be able to withstand the total weight of L tanks, rocks, and everything that nearly 280kg inspite of extra legs. What is the table made of? recycled wood or a normal plywood? I have seen many hobbyists purchased tables or bench from HDB furniture shop or Ikea. They eventually end up bend like Beckham! 
> 
> My bad experience with my 4ft tall x 3ft long tank 's 75kg coffee-"soild" table which I bought about SGD450 , eventually its turn rot and sag like lousy Ikea table top. That's why I switch to Chengal wood rack for my 300kg tank.
> Hope this will help you..



It is made of normal plywood. I have personally used this table to create a similar setup before and I noticed minimal bending. Yes, I would not deny that the bending or sagging effect, that is the reason why I had added 3 additional legs to the structure, allowing a more equal distribution of weight. And definitely, it takes alot of effort to ensure that the table is dry. I am lucky that my room is extremely dry, hence humidity do not directly create a problem for the table.

----------


## yangqian

> Lol, buce was declared as mainan ( toys ) 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free



Haha finally someone noticed the 'mainan' part.

My 'mainan'. Hahaha

----------


## Fireball

Just curious - Your table is one whole set or two added together? I am wondering whether there should be an outer table leg in the middle? (At the centre where two tables join?)

----------


## bennyc

Looks like crystal glass? If it is, it must be very expensive.

----------


## felix_fx2

> I am sorry but what do you mean by variant with optics built in? Mine do have an acrylic sort of "cover" on every led to enhance the dispersion of light.
> 
> As for my tank, it it only 30cm in depth and breadth, so I do not think I need to mount the fixture any higher.


Then should be a optics (focusing lens), from the picture seems like just nice can cover  :Smile: 
I am using the local model now, no optical lens per LED. Just a full acrylic.

That SS holder, looks nice from your picture.

----------


## yangqian

> Just curious - Your table is one whole set or two added together? I am wondering whether there should be an outer table leg in the middle? (At the centre where two tables join?)


It is a 2 piece table top which I connected together. I added 3 pieces of SS connector underneath and fixed 2 legs in between the tables to connect them together.

----------


## yangqian

> Looks like crystal glass? If it is, it must be very expensive.


No it is just normal grade glass. Honestly I do not see the difference between normal grade glass and crystal glass. Cheapo eyes maybe. Haha

----------


## yangqian

> Then should be a optics (focusing lens), from the picture seems like just nice can cover 
> I am using the local model now, no optical lens per LED. Just a full acrylic.
> 
> That SS holder, looks nice from your picture.


Do you foresee any difference? 

Yes, the SS inlets and outlets looks really good with the holder. Made to complement. I must say it is my best buy.

----------


## yangqian

Off to my favourite farm. A place I can spend hours there. 

Friendliest kiumo uncle. Many of you should find him familiar.







Bought mainly cryptocorynes and carpetting materials. And of course more anubias nana sp.

----------


## limz_777

> No it is just normal grade glass. Honestly I do not see the difference between normal grade glass and crystal glass. Cheapo eyes maybe. Haha


clarity wise to me not much difference but crystal glass gives off a nice clear edge glow ,guess it show that the tank is transparent like

----------


## sfk7

Oooh i love the scape on the right very much! How much bucep did you order? Haha

----------


## magpie

Haha Capricorn farm boss and his helper.

----------


## yangqian

> Oooh i love the scape on the right very much! How much bucep did you order? Haha


I personally prefer the right side more too. I find that the left side is too flat. Currently looking for larger appropriate rocks.


For the bucephalandra s I ordered 177 pieces in total.

----------


## yangqian

> Haha Capricorn farm boss and his helper.


Haha yes. I call him ah neh.

His favourite quote "I don't know~~ You ask boss better. Ask bossssss" hahaha.

----------


## felix_fx2

> Do you foresee any difference? 
> 
> Yes, the SS inlets and outlets looks really good with the holder. Made to complement. I must say it is my best buy.


lucky its with optics, if not alot of light spill. but with optics is very very powerful, so you must take great care to maximize. else you join the algae farmer club  :Very Happy: 

the ss holders, time to pm me the site and price. i think my whatsapp group will end up buying haha...

----------


## Urban Aquaria

> Indeed, the zigzag design is for my outlet pipes and my pendent light fixtures. In order to allow a better flow, i reckon the outlets should be at the centre. Since the tank will be sitting tight and close to the walld, creating a 'zigzag' opening is the only solution.


Interesting, i was initially expecting you to place the output pipes at the far ends of the tank and the input pipes at the base of the L-shape, so both flow would end at the same area to cover the dead spot that would tend to occur there (where your large rooty wood piece is positioned).

When i saw the zig-zag design on your tank, i thought it was meant to fit into a cornice feature against the wall corners of your room... turns out its for mounting the outflow pipes at those sides, that's a very innovative design and layout too.  :Smile:

----------


## thebaldingaquarist

actually, i am not sure if i understand.


This is what i meant. 
You mean that the dead spot will be at the corner?

Sorry, curious...

----------


## bennyc

> the ss holders, time to pm me the site and price. i think my whatsapp group will end up buying haha...


Haha, got watsapp group, can apply to join anot?

----------


## felix_fx2

> actually, i am not sure if i understand.
> 
> 
> This is what i meant. 
> You mean that the dead spot will be at the corner?
> 
> Sorry, curious...


Eric,

he got 2 filter & 2 skimmer (inside powerhead, it will add flow here and there), factor these in... he can play with quite a few ways

----------


## yangqian

> Interesting, i was initially expecting you to place the output pipes at the far ends of the tank and the input pipes at the base of the L-shape, so both flow would end at the same area to cover the dead spot that would tend to occur there (where your large rooty wood piece is positioned).
> 
> When i saw the zig-zag design on your tank, i thought it was meant to fit into a cornice feature against the wall corners of your room... turns out its for mounting the outflow pipes at those sides, that's a very innovative design and layout too.


For a 5feet length on each side, in order for the out flow to reach the centre area, considering the outlet is at the opposite ends, the flow must be relatively strong. However, if you have a 30cm depth tank, such a strong flow with just whip up any plants you have. My Eheim filter should not be that strong to reach the entire 5feet.That is why I have the outlet flows at the centre, and my skimmer will make up for the unreachable area at the opposite ends.

----------


## yangqian

> Eric,
> 
> he got 2 filter & 2 skimmer (inside powerhead, it will add flow here and there), factor these in... he can play with quite a few ways


Yes eric (hope you don't mind me calling you by name), because of my considerations for excessive flows that may become undesirable for plants, and also dead spots, I place the inlets and outlets on separate ends, farthest possible.

----------


## Urban Aquaria

> actually, i am not sure if i understand.
> 
> 
> This is what i meant. 
> You mean that the dead spot will be at the corner?
> 
> Sorry, curious...


Thats an interesting setup too, works like a real river/stream... i guess the flow would probably be slower by the time it turns the corner and reaches the inflow side, but there should still be some flow throughout due to water displacement, the flow at the outflow side would need to be extra strong though. 

I was imagining a more conventional setup of the outflow and inflow at each end, was thinking that the direct cross flow from 2 directions could perhaps create some circulation at the corner, something like this:



... just theory though, i have no idea if it would actually work in practice.  :Grin: 





> For a 5feet length on each side, in order for the out flow to reach the centre area, considering the outlet is at the opposite ends, the flow must be relatively strong. However, if you have a 30cm depth tank, such a strong flow with just whip up any plants you have. My Eheim filter should not be that strong to reach the entire 5feet.That is why I have the outlet flows at the centre, and my skimmer will make up for the unreachable area at the opposite ends.


You're right, the amount of flow that would be required to push water 5ft all the way across would need to be really strong... so with the tank height considerations, your inflow/outflow plan would be more optimal.  :Smile: 

Definitely bookmarking this journal, alot of new stuff to learn!

----------


## yangqian

> Thats an interesting setup too, works like a real river/stream... i guess the flow would probably be slower by the time it turns the corner and reaches the inflow side, but there should still be some flow throughout due to water displacement, the flow at the outflow side would need to be extra strong though. 
> 
> I was imagining a more conventional setup of the outflow and inflow at each end, was thinking that the direct cross flow from 2 directions could perhaps create some circulation at the corner, something like this:
> 
> 
> 
> ... just theory though, i have no idea if it would actually work in practice. 
> 
> 
> ...




Yes, that was one of my initial plan too. Either both inlets and outlets in thd middle. However, I am planning to create a slope in the middle area and have tall plants in that area. I envision an area of cyperus helferi and bolbitis flowing in the direction of a current. Hence, I cannot have the inlets in the middle area or else the inlets will be buried partially in the substrate.

----------


## yangqian

I thought i will create a diagram to elaborate the flow.

----------


## thebaldingaquarist

Wow.
Its very interesting.. to me at least. my end to end thing follows my impression of how mother nature does it.. end to end.. then the water evaporate upward or go down into earth as underwater streams - in this case into filters.

I like both UA's and Yang Qian's design for flow. 
How come you all have nicer pictures then me... HAHA

but between the 2, i prefer UA's. 2 reasons.
1. I tend to want to mess around with my outflow more often then inlet. so with the outflow at the side, more accessible to my itchy hands.
2. outflows are more directional then inflow. meaning a change in the outflow direction tends to have impact to water circulation. whereas inflow suck water in a omni directional manner. by placing the inflows at the corner, i would have a constant (albeit slower) flow of water around that corner.

my 2 cents.

----------


## yangqian

Spent 3 backbreaking hours tying the Bucephalandras onto lava rocks. Bought small lava rocks used as filter media because they are much smaller and easier to use during scaping.




More.

----------


## Ingen

> i must salute you on carrying the tank yourself (with your buddy).


I salute your buddy for carrying the tank hahah!

----------


## sfk7

Can share where did you get the bucep from?

----------


## bluebubbles

> Spent 3 backbreaking hours tying the Bucephalandras onto lava rocks. Bought small lava rocks used as filter media because they are much smaller and easier to use during scaping.
> e.


 
That is a lot of Bucep. If got spare can sell some to recover damages.




> Wow.
> Its very interesting.. to me at least. my end to end thing follows my impression of how mother nature does it.. end to end.. then the water evaporate upward or go down into earth as underwater streams - in this case into filters.
> 
> I like both UA's and Yang Qian's design for flow. 
> my 2 cents.


 I second that. Imagine the tank is our earth, inlet is gravity and the outlet is wind. In bigger tank, gravity plays an important role to draw winds (or undercurrent) towards it. Having two inlet placed in the center create stronger gravity (than single inlet). It acts like "black hole" and draw current from both end of the tank towards the core.

Anyway, both concepts are very educational and food for thoughts.

----------


## yangqian

Work in progress.......





*Backache*

----------


## Ingen

Looking good! Can't wait to see it when it's done.

----------


## benlee

Awesome stuff. Really looking forward to seeing the final product.

----------


## yangqian

Finally done. Now it is a waiting game, for the bucephalandras to acclimatize to submersed form and the glosso to carpet.

Plant list:


Anubias barteri var nana "Mini" 
Anubias barteri var nana "petite"
Bolbitis heudelotii 
Bucephalandra Alamanda V1 blue 
Bucephalandra Alamanda V4 
Bucephalandra Alamanda V3 dark 
Bucephalandra Bilbis blue 
Bucephalandra Bilbis pink 
Bucephalandra Green chilli 
Bucephalandra Blue chilli 
Bucephalandra Dark chilli 
Bucephalandra Goldenbell 
Bucephalandra Lawang kuari 
Bucephalandra Fine edge Melawi 
Bucephalandra Kedagang mini 
Bucephalandra Sp enae 
Bucephalandra Sekadau 
Bucephalandra red rose 
Bucephalandra Theia 
Bucephalandra Velvet leaf 
Bucephalandra Lalina 
Bucephalandra Hyperion 
Bucephalandra Bukit Betung 
Bucephalandra Alamanda mini 
Bucephalandra Centipede 
Bucephalandra Dark Narcysus 
Bucephalandra Green Narcysus
Bucephalandra Supermini cathrine
Bucephalandra Miranda 
Piptosphata Superblue
Aridarum 
Bucephalandra Alamanda V2 
Bucephalandra Gunung Sampit 
Bucephalandra Sahali bulbe 
Bucephalandra Athena 2 
Bucephalandra Athena 
Bucephalandra Brownie sweet 
Bucephalandra Superblue 
Bucephalandra Silky blue melawi 
Bucephalandra Aurora blue 
Bucephalandra Emerald 
Bucephanlandra T4 
Bucephalandra Skeleton king green 
Bucephalandra Mini apple leaf 
Bucephalandra Kir adonis 
Bucephalandra Kuapas hulu 1 
Bucephalandra kuapas hulu 2 
Bucephalandra Lagoon
Cryptocoryne "petchii" 
Cryptocoryne Lucens 
Cryptocoryne wendtii "Green Gecko" 
Cryptocoryne pygmaea 
Cryptocoryne lutea 
Cryptocoryne wendtii "green"
Cryptocoryne wendtii "brown"
Cyperus helferi
Eleocharis parvula
Fissiden fonatus 
Fissiden splachnobryoides
Glossostigma elantinoides
Hydrocotyle sp 'japan'
Hydrocotyle verticillata
Microsorum pteropus "Needle Leaf" 
Microsorum pteropus "trident"

----------


## darkhell

Nice... very tropical feel.. a walk in nature

----------


## joe

Woah that's a lot of plants ... any front shots of each side of the tank?

----------


## TS168

Beautiful scape

----------


## Urban Aquaria

Really looks like a dense river scape... well done!

Now very tempted to look at long tanks for my next project too.  :Smile:

----------


## blue33

What is your tank temperature? Above 28°, your plant might not like it, especially those that lives in river stream system.

----------


## soltari007

very nice setup  :Smile:

----------


## thebaldingaquarist

what a fierce list of plants!

----------


## cherabin

Brilliant selection of plants. I would think the maintenance involved will be kept to a very minimal.

----------


## yangqian

> What is your tank temperature? Above 28°, your plant might not like it, especially those that lives in river stream system.


The temperature is 24-25 at night, maximum at 27 in the day. (: 
Not running any chiller as of now.

----------


## yangqian

Co2 system: 5l cylinder with solenoid. One Sera co2 reactor 1000 per outlet. 8 bps, used between 2 co2 reactors with co2 tubes of equal lengths, giving 4bps per reactor.

Lighting system: 2x green element evo 48, 96w each.

Photoperiod: 7hrs

Fertilization: Borneowild Lush, Growth and Essence K. 5 pumps. Once every 3 days.

Additives: ADA Phiten Git. Once a week.

The anubias nana and bucephalandras are pearling rapidly, a joy to look at.

----------


## yangqian

Attached a strip of led moodlight from Ikea on my evo 48 fixtures so I can enjoy the tank at night without the glaring lights.
Color temperature is slightly cooler.



*pardon the drooping postcard at the back. It is not in the tank. Haha.

----------


## Jovel

awesome tank! making me itchy.. :Laughing:

----------


## roxs

waoo thumbs up!! carry 9 stories up, that is insane for that glass..
do you plan to use water cooler?

----------


## dhmy2kgto

Crazy project. Looks like hard work from the get-go. Can't wait for the plants to mature. :Well done:  :Smile:

----------


## Shadow

look wild  :Well done:

----------


## bluebubbles

> The anubias nana and bucephalandras are pearling rapidly, a joy to look at.


Anubias nana can be quite "territorial" and may overlap your more excpensive bucep. Best is to isolate them among themselves with space and woods for them to grow vertically and horizonatally.

----------


## Jonneh

what a project! can see the hard work you put in for this project, cant wait for everything to mature!

----------


## Aventador

It really look like a river. Can't wait to see livestock in. How exciting! :thumbup:

----------


## yangqian

> Anubias nana can be quite "territorial" and may overlap your more excpensive bucep. Best is to isolate them among themselves with space and woods for them to grow vertically and horizonatally.


Haha yes I am aware of that but thankfully they are pretty much slow growers. I am waiting for my anubias nana petite to be "invasive" so I can propagate and expand my nana petite carpet. (:

----------


## PKB

Really nice and unique. What livestock do you intend to keep in there?

----------


## yangqian

> Really nice and unique. What livestock do you intend to keep in there?


I intend to keep tiger shrimps, corydoras pygmeaus and hatchet fish. (:

----------


## PKB

> I intend to keep tiger shrimps, corydoras pygmeaus and hatchet fish. (:


 Hatchet fish is a tricky one. You will need to cover your tank as they are super jumper.

----------


## atolylica

Inspirational and awesome tank!

----------


## bluebubbles

Most fishes/shrimps (except betta) will jump because many of our household tanks are small. However, this L-project tank is big and hope the fishes have no excuse wanting to escape from there. Than again, they are sensitive to moving shadow, so no guarantee. On the other hand, I find sparkling gourami quite adorable with their "inquisitive stares" at dead spot, in every way resembling all the relax characteristics of a slow moving betta except that they don't fight but loves to mingle among their own kind. May want to consider that for your tank and they help to rid your snail population if it happens.

----------


## yangqian

> Hatchet fish is a tricky one. You will need to cover your tank as they are super jumper.







> Most fishes/shrimps (except betta) will jump because many of our household tanks are small. However, this L-project tank is big and hope the fishes have no excuse wanting to escape from there. Than again, they are sensitive to moving shadow, so no guarantee. On the other hand, I find sparkling gourami quite adorable with their "inquisitive stares" at dead spot, in every way resembling all the relax characteristics of a slow moving betta except that they don't fight but loves to mingle among their own kind. May want to consider that for your tank and they help to rid your snail population if it happens.


Yes, hatchet fishes are indeed jumpers. A few of them made the leap of faith in my previous tank. Especially when the lights come on. It is unfortunate that my current light fixtures do not come with dimmer function. Let's just hope that the batch that I am purchasing do not have much desire to jump. 

Although these fishes are not the top favourite for schooling fishes, in my previous tank, they tend to gather as a school. And I find it very pleasing to watch. I personally think they are an excellent choice surface dwelling fauna.

As for gouramis, I personally do not take much notice of them as I am a shrimplet-safe person. However, indeed, they make an excellent choice for my scape. And also with their ever-slightly more aggressive behavior, as compared to my corydoras pygmeaus, they might just make the corydoras school tighter and longer. In my experience, corydoras pygmeaus tend to school lesser eventually as they realise they do not need to, especially in a predator-free environment. Complacency effect I guess.

----------


## bluebubbles

> Although these fishes are not the top favourite for schooling fishes, in my previous tank, they tend to gather as a school. And I find it very pleasing to watch. I personally think they are an excellent choice surface dwelling fauna.


The above description fit the behaviour of Boraras Brigittae ( mosquito fish). Fortunately, I have never seen 2 dozens of my Brigittae jumped out of my small tank. I counted them every feeding time.  :Grin:  Probably they don't have the energy of a bigger size fishes to jump. I believe your L-tank can keep hundreds of such shrimp-safe little creatures to (temporarily) deter bugs from multiplying in heavily planted tanks. 




> As for gouramis, I personally do not take much notice of them as I am a shrimplet-safe person..


Oops, forgot that you will be keeping tiger shrimps, than Gourami is a NO NO choice as they tend to bully smaller size fish too. However, I have never succeed in breeding tiger shrimps and they died easily in my low tech setup. Anyway, I can't wait to see your bucep thrives, they are colourful plants and will turn your tank into a sea of varied bronze/purplish and red carpet How I wish to have addtional tank just to keep bucep alone. :Angel:

----------


## sakuras

Hi bro, mind me asking where you getting your tiger shrimp from? Great tank by the way  :Smile:

----------


## PKB

> Most fishes/shrimps (except betta) will jump because many of our household tanks are small. However, this L-project tank is big and hope the fishes have no excuse wanting to escape from there. Than again, they are sensitive to moving shadow, so no guarantee. On the other hand, I find sparkling gourami quite adorable with their "inquisitive stares" at dead spot, in every way resembling all the relax characteristics of a slow moving betta except that they don't fight but loves to mingle among their own kind. May want to consider that for your tank and they help to rid your snail population if it happens.


I think Hatchet Fish will jump regardless of the tank size, it's their natural behaviour. I have only about 6 pieces in my 422 planted tank, they jump as well even thought there are lots of space for them to swim..

----------


## joe

How are the plants adapting to the new tank? So many buceps  :Smile:

----------


## yangqian

> The above description fit the behaviour of Boraras Brigittae ( mosquito fish). Fortunately, I have never seen 2 dozens of my Brigittae jumped out of my small tank. I counted them every feeding time.  Probably they don't have the energy of a bigger size fishes to jump. I believe your L-tank can keep hundreds of such shrimp-safe little creatures to (temporarily) deter bugs from multiplying in heavily planted tanks. 
> 
> 
> 
> Oops, forgot that you will be keeping tiger shrimps, than Gourami is a NO NO choice as they tend to bully smaller size fish too. However, I have never succeed in breeding tiger shrimps and they died easily in my low tech setup. Anyway, I can't wait to see your bucep thrives, they are colourful plants and will turn your tank into a sea of varied bronze/purplish and red carpet How I wish to have addtional tank just to keep bucep alone.



Thank you for all your suggestions. I might be getting ruby tetras to add some colours and variety to the tank. Insert some different fishes with different energy levels as corydoras pgymeaus are very active and always shoaling.

Added 10 otos in an attempt to remove some brown hair algae in the tank. To my surprise, I see them schooling together. A very interesting sight to behold. Added some 20+ of my corydoras pgymeaus from my old tank as well. I had a good laugh when the corys starting to school with the otos, which I assume they thought they were of the same species, noting the close resemblence of their appearance.

----------


## yangqian

> Hi bro, mind me asking where you getting your tiger shrimp from? Great tank by the way


I get them from Mainland. Currently they do not have stocks though.

----------


## yangqian

> How are the plants adapting to the new tank? So many buceps


Some plants acclimatize faster than the rest. I will take a picture of the progress soon. (:

----------


## Ingen

Don't the tank need to cycle before adding fishes?

----------


## yangqian

> Don't the tank need to cycle before adding fishes?


The tank has been cycling for close to 3 weeks. In addition, I used old tank water and old filter media. True, it is still a little early but I am desperate to clean up my old tanks, hence shifting the fishes over.

----------


## ciaossu

WOW, very impressive tank and scape you have there. thumbsup*

----------


## yangqian

Can any kind soul help me id the red plant in the picture?

----------


## Ingen

> The tank has been cycling for close to 3 weeks. In addition, I used old tank water and old filter media. True, it is still a little early but I am desperate to clean up my old tanks, hence shifting the fishes over.


Oh, looking at your post, I thought it was just days haha.

----------


## bennyc

Hi yangqian bro, it is Hygrophila pinnatifida.

----------


## yangqian

> Hi yangqian bro, it is Hygrophila pinnatifida.


Hi benny, actually I am talking about the red scaly plant beside the hygrophila pinnatifida. The ones with its leaf structure curling downwards. (:

----------


## bluebubbles

> I see them schooling together. A very interesting sight to behold. Added some 20+ of my corydoras pgymeaus from my old tank as well. I had a good laugh when the corys starting to school with the otos, which I assume they thought they were of the same species, noting the close resemblence of their appearance.


If that is the case of loving bottom dwellers and seeing them school, than you might love sidmunki too. They are one of the smaller loaches in the loach family. I find sidmunki much cheaper at Y618 if you plan to have many of them. Their "monkeying" were a sight to behold in one of the display tank during aquarama2013. They form a smaller tribe in a bigger tank like yours.

----------


## yangqian

A close-up the plant I mentioned. Please help to identify this plant. Thank you.

----------


## yangqian

> If that is the case of loving bottom dwellers and seeing them school, than you might love sidmunki too. They are one of the smaller loaches in the loach family. I find sidmunki much cheaper at Y618 if you plan to have many of them. Their "monkeying" were a sight to behold in one of the display tank during aquarama2013. They form a smaller tribe in a bigger tank like yours.


Do you by chance mean "sidthimunki"? I have heard of Yasuhikotakia sidthimunki, commonly called the dwarf chain loach. I heard they school pretty well. But the thing is, with my school of corydoras pgymeaus and shrimps, accompanied with the otocinlus, I am afraid there will be too many bottom dwellers. I might not have enough substrate area for them to 'forage'. But I will definitely give them a consider! They look superb. (:

----------


## ryanchong

Hi yangqian, where did u buy the inlet and outlet steel pipes?

----------


## yangqian

> Hi yangqian, where did u buy the inlet and outlet steel pipes?


I will pm you the link yea. (:

----------


## yangqian

A little update on some of the buceps...

Colours and textures are starting to change. New roots and shoots are visible now too.

Just using camera phone. No editting.

----------


## yangqian

Some green spot algae. Hoping the yamatos will do their job.

----------


## yangqian



----------


## jazzyboi

> A close-up the plant I mentioned. Please help to identify this plant. Thank you.


 It's called "Ruby Red Spike Moss". Here is one website: http://www.kauainursery.com/NS_detai...uby%20Red.html. I had tried many unsuccessful attempts with this growing in the water.

----------


## zhangrui

nice tank  :Grin:

----------


## wongce

> It's called "Ruby Red Spike Moss". Here is one website: http://www.kauainursery.com/NS_detai...uby%20Red.html. I had tried many unsuccessful attempts with this growing in the water.


this is not an aquatic plant... that explains so many unsuccessful attempts.... :Smile:

----------


## eskimopie

Hi there nice set up. Where did u order the anubias nana petite and mini from?

Thanks.

----------


## jazzyboi

> this is not an aquatic plant... that explains so many unsuccessful attempts....


Yes Bro, I know, after many failed attempts then I realized it is not an aquatic plant, even the loss of many of my fishes ( as I thought it was melting away, I increased my CO2 injection!)  :Grin:

----------


## yangqian

> It's called "Ruby Red Spike Moss". Here is one website: http://www.kauainursery.com/NS_detai...uby%20Red.html. I had tried many unsuccessful attempts with this growing in the water.


Thank you very much. Attractive plants though.....

----------


## yangqian

Realised that my lights are generating pretty a lot of heat despite installing cooling fans for my Evo48, hence unable to keep my water temperature at my desired range.

Compatible fans for evo48:




Bought a Resun Cl650 chiller recently, its capacity at 1/4hp. Due to space and budget constraint, I can only have one chiller. Hence, placement and flow have to be carefully planned out to account for efficient chilling.

Current setup without chiller: 



Setup with chiller:




I did some minor tweaks, shifting the outflow placements.


Set the temperature at 22 degrees. Final positioning for equipment.



Happy plants happy me. (:

----------


## bluebubbles

You can place the the fan near the unchilled area for maximum result. Investment for a big tank is inevitable with so many expensive plants in there.

----------


## comet

> Can any kind soul help me id the red plant in the picture?


The 2nd photo, with the medium green leaves is Hygrophila pinnatifida as mention by Bennyc. The ones with red base on it, I remember seeing it for sale at c328 as well, label as some fern. I highly doubt is a true aquatic plant. Will let other brothers here to confirm its ID.

Really an amazing setup by the way. Must really burn a big pocket.

----------


## BFG

Yangqian, the chiller is not position effectively to remove heat. It is also placed too closed to the canister filter as well as the co2 tank. I have use the Resun CL650 chiller before and have experienced the heat it gives off. I think you need to re-position your chiller.

----------


## T00500

Hi. Can I have the link to those beautiful stainless steel inlet and outlet pipes please?

----------


## Jason

Very nice stainless steel skimmer. Can you share where you order it from? and how much is the cost?

----------


## Kengwee

Can pm me the link too?

Sent from my GT-N5120 using Tapatalk

----------


## karidofski

> The 2nd photo, with the medium green leaves is Hygrophila pinnatifida as mention by Bennyc. The ones with red base on it, I remember seeing it for sale at c328 as well, label as some fern. I highly doubt is a true aquatic plant. Will let other brothers here to confirm its ID.
> 
> Really an amazing setup by the way. Must really burn a big pocket.


Amazing project !! Can I have the link to those beautiful stainless steel inlet and outlet pipes please? Thank you veru much!

----------


## Bdat

WOW, That looks awesome, I can only imagine the amount of work put into it. It looks perfect.

----------


## yangqian

The ruby spiky moss survived and started unfolding.





plain luck I guess.

----------


## yangqian

Some updates on the plants.

Bucephalandra brownie green




Bucephalandra sekadau




Bucephalandra darksaw










Bucephalandra brownie sweet




Bucephalandra lawang kuari




Bucephalandra nenga taman green




Bucephalandra brownie blue



Bucephalandra green chilli and Bucephalandra blue chilli

----------


## yangqian

Bucephalandra nenga taman sweet blue




Bucephalandra centipede

----------


## yangqian

Panoramic view of the tank.

----------


## Whitechicks7

> Panoramic view of the tank.


amazing setup bro, u must have spend a lot on this... but its all worth it!

----------


## Fireball

> The ruby spiky moss survived and started unfolding.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> plain luck I guess.


May i know what fish is that? Looks nice

----------


## jazzyboi

> The ruby spiky moss survived and started unfolding.plain luck I guess.


Beware, bro, that is what happened to mine with many attempts. That is just before it started to melt away...This is not an aquatic plant.

----------


## yangqian

> May i know what fish is that? Looks nice


Hi, it is a clown killie.

----------


## yangqian

> Beware, bro, that is what happened to mine with many attempts. That is just before it started to melt away...This is not an aquatic plant.


Damn it. I thought it has gone through transition and starting to grow. Well... I guess I have more spaces for buceps then....  :Sad:

----------


## AQMS

nice. Post more pics of the full tank.

----------


## bennyc

Haha Zero, it is a challenge for yangqian bro to post FTS, his tank 4ft on each side. 

His bucephalandra collection is poisonous!!!

----------


## yangqian

> nice. Post more pics of the full tank.







> Haha Zero, it is a challenge for yangqian bro to post FTS, his tank 4ft on each side. 
> 
> His bucephalandra collection is poisonous!!!


Yes it is indeed kind of difficult to take a proper picture of the tank due to its shape and length. I have a few pictures, taken with handphone camera. Pardon the lousy quality!




Left section:




Right section:




Middle section:

----------


## yangqian

nana petite carpet. (Almost completed)













Keeping bucephalandra is all about patience. Now I just need to sit back and watch them grow in.

----------


## yangqian

6 weeks into this tank and I wish to share my ever humblest experience in keeping buceps.

1. Yes, it is an easy plant to keep. They can be planted in soil or tied to rocks or driftwood, just make sure the rhizomes stay above the substrate. Sometimes when you receive the plants, you may find some of the plants have extremely long, bare and "redundant'' rhizomes behind them. DO NOT trim them off no matter how awkward they may look in your tank. These "redundant" rhizomes will grow new shoots. You will be surprised. (: 

2. They are hard to kill. I can say they are super beginner plants. 

3. While they are the easiest plants to keep, they are algae magnets due to the fact that they are extremely slow growers. Yes, algae growths are part of the nature process, they do, sometimes become an eyesore. My tank do have bits and pieces of algae here and there but minimum. I am okay with them. These are some steps I took to reduce algae growth.

A. Pre-preparation.
I wash these plants clean for the fact that they are collected from the wild, you will never know what hides in them. Then I soak them in ADA Phiten Git, a natural substance that coats plants, preventing them from external bacteria or infection. Takashi Amano brushes this on his anbuias nana and bolbitis.

B. Water changes. Nothing much to say about this. I do weekly water changes.

C. Honestly, I think this is the most important point. Temperature. Based on Tropica website and uncles from Teo's and Capricorn, low temperature reduces algae growth. Best is below 23degs. I kept mine at 21.3-22.0 degs. I see drastic reduction in algae growth after I added a chiller.

D. Amano shrimps, otos and nerite snails. I keep plenty of them in my tank. Stop all feeding for a week. Force these creatures to eat the algae. I love nerite snails and I do "spot treatment" with them. It is a little tedious but trust me, it brings satisfaction. Simply move and place the snails on areas with algae. (Well, I do chant "EAT EAT EAT~~~~" when I shift them.)

E. I have nothing to say about lighting and fertilization as I don't even know how to read all the graphs and charts and par value.

4. Okay back to buceps. Co2 is not a must but it does brings out better coloration in the buceps. Iron boosts their coloration too. Seachem flourish or ADA Step 2 does the job. 

Thanks for reading. (:

----------


## felix_fx2

Hello, center tank. the right of driftwood. What is the plant name?

I second that chiller is good, better environment for plant growth equals to algae cannot establish large growth. Seen examples many times.. (21.3-22.0 degs , nice! chiller + aircon?)

----------


## Fireball

> Hi, it is a clown killie.


It is a really nice tank you got there!!!

----------


## Ingen

Any problems with your nerite? I have a hard time keeping nerite in a co2 enriched environment...

----------


## dhmy2kgto

The layout is beautiful and very natural. Lovely setup!!

----------


## yangqian

> Hello, center tank. the right of driftwood. What is the plant name?
> 
> I second that chiller is good, better environment for plant growth equals to algae cannot establish large growth. Seen examples many times.. (21.3-22.0 degs , nice! chiller + aircon?)


Hello. Honestly I dont know the name of the plant. I just know it is a marginal pond plant. Thick and stiff long leaves. They are able to tolerate low humidity and the direct heat from the metal halide lamp.got them from capricorn.

haha yes, aircon plus chiller. Using a resun 1/4hp chiller.

----------


## yangqian

> Any problems with your nerite? I have a hard time keeping nerite in a co2 enriched environment...


All my 11 nerites are doing fine. I didn't know co2 affects them? 

They are fine but the only issue is their white eggs. Not excessively annoying but I find them quite an eyesore.

----------


## felix_fx2

> Hello. Honestly I dont know the name of the plant. I just know it is a marginal pond plant. Thick and stiff long leaves. They are able to tolerate low humidity and the direct heat from the metal halide lamp.got them from capricorn.
> 
> haha yes, aircon plus chiller. Using a resun 1/4hp chiller.


hi, I guessed so... need those people doing palu or vivarium to id bah... thanks for letting me know Capricorn selling.

haha. your temperature. .. I must say... awesomeness.... 2 thumbs up for you.

----------


## AQMS

At first i thought it was 2 tanks side by side but it is not! 
very nicely done.... :Well done:  :Well done:

----------


## yangqian

> hi, I guessed so... need those people doing palu or vivarium to id bah... thanks for letting me know Capricorn selling.
> 
> haha. your temperature. .. I must say... awesomeness.... 2 thumbs up for you.


I called kiumo uncle this afternoon. He is not sure of the scientific name but most people call it 'mondo grass'. (:

----------


## yangqian

> At first i thought it was 2 tanks side by side but it is not! 
> very nicely done....


Haha it used to be 2 separate tanks till I decommissioned them and custom made a new one.

----------


## bluebubbles

> Haha it used to be 2 separate tanks till I decommissioned them and custom made a new one.


That is the biggest HDB tank in Singapore/Asia? Nitrite snail's eggs are difficult to rid and will stay permanent. Have you consider Zebra snail too? Both are equally hardworking snails and they have not breed under my care since.

So are you organisation tank-warming party at home? :Laughing:

----------


## blue33

Without the low temperature, you'll see lots of algae everywhere in your setup. High CO2 will cause melt to the snail shell, with the control of CO2 you can actually control the population of the snails, Nerite snail don't live long in CO2 tank, they'll always try to escape out of the tank.

----------


## felix_fx2

> Without the low temperature, you'll see lots of algae everywhere in your setup. High CO2 will cause melt to the snail shell, with the control of CO2 you can actually control the population of the snails, Nerite snail don't live long in CO2 tank, they'll always try to escape out of the tank.


hello uncle blue  :Very Happy: 

they enither try climb out or shell slowly get eaten hah!

his setup posion temperature.

----------


## yangqian

> That is the biggest HDB tank in Singapore/Asia? Nitrite snail's eggs are difficult to rid and will stay permanent. Have you consider Zebra snail too? Both are equally hardworking snails and they have not breed under my care since.
> 
> So are you organisation tank-warming party at home?


I have always seen zebra snails together in the tank with the horned bumblebee nerites. The horned nerites always fascinates me more, thus I only get the horned ones. I heard you can find nerites in singapore swamps and rivers. I might go try hunting for some. Haha.

AND..... the eggs are permanent?!? I mean I know they won't hatch but they are permanent?! Don't disintegrate or decompose after awhile? Gosh. Means I have a lot of cleaning up to do?

----------


## blue33

LOL... now there's a new way of counter algae, only very limited algae will appear, even you have lots of fishes inside the tank also no issue.  :Smug:  Will not disclose it. hahaha....  :Blah: 




> hello uncle blue 
> 
> they enither try climb out or shell slowly get eaten hah!
> 
> his setup posion temperature.

----------


## yangqian

> Without the low temperature, you'll see lots of algae everywhere in your setup. High CO2 will cause melt to the snail shell, with the control of CO2 you can actually control the population of the snails, Nerite snail don't live long in CO2 tank, they'll always try to escape out of the tank.


To be honest I have been running the tank without co2 for almost 3weeks now. My 5l tank ran empty in like.....3weeks plus? I guess 8bps is too expensive to run. Lazy to lug the 5l tank for top up as of now, furthermore I see no algae increase and the plants are doing fine.

----------


## yangqian

> LOL... now there's a new way of counter algae, only very limited algae will appear, even you have lots of fishes inside the tank also no issue.  Will not disclose it. hahaha....


Do you mean the Twinstar system? Have you tried it?

----------


## felix_fx2

yangqian, do you have those trolley that you get when buying printers in computer show? good to use... 

if really heavy, buy aluminum tank. its much lighter. frankly speaking, recently I got a aluminum based one during 1-1 swap and ... the full aluminum tank weighs around same weight as empty normal tank...

----------


## blue33

Cold temperature tends to rich in CO2, without CO2 injection you'll slowly see your plant deteriorate and suddenly melt off totally, by then it will be too late. With your setup, if you able to mix the CO2 well, each side you just need about 2-3 bubbles of CO2 the most, if you use multi-connector CO2, it tends to leak more easily if you didn't tighten it well. You see no algae now is because of your low temperature, but it doesn't mean it will not appear, once it comes it'll starts to grow, especially when your plant weaken.




> To be honest I have been running the tank without co2 for almost 3weeks now. My 5l tank ran empty in like.....3weeks plus? I guess 8bps is too expensive to run. Lazy to lug the 5l tank for top up as of now, furthermore I see no algae increase and the plants are doing fine.

----------


## blue33

That thing is just a gimmick of earning people $$$...  :Grin:  Only crazy people will believe it....  :Opps: 




> Do you mean the Twinstar system? Have you tried it?

----------


## yangqian

> yangqian, do you have those trolley that you get when buying printers in computer show? good to use... 
> 
> if really heavy, buy aluminum tank. its much lighter. frankly speaking, recently I got a aluminum based one during 1-1 swap and ... the full aluminum tank weighs around same weight as empty normal tank...


Yes I do have the trolley. I guess it is time to ask for an aluminium tank the next time i head down.

----------


## yangqian

> Cold temperature tends to rich in CO2, without CO2 injection you'll slowly see your plant deteriorate and suddenly melt off totally, by then it will be too late. With your setup, if you able to mix the CO2 well, each side you just need about 2-3 bubbles of CO2 the most, if you use multi-connector CO2, it tends to leak more easily if you didn't tighten it well. You see no algae now is because of your low temperature, but it doesn't mean it will not appear, once it comes it'll starts to grow, especially when your plant weaken.


I will resume my co2 regime after my new toys arrive. Just ordered these.

----------


## blue33

No solenoid? Running 24hr?

----------


## yangqian

> No solenoid? Running 24hr?


I already have a solenoid. just replacing a better twin splitter with individual bps control.

Currently using this:



Totally not desirable at all.

----------


## felix_fx2

> LOL... now there's a new way of counter algae, only very limited algae will appear, even you have lots of fishes inside the tank also no issue.  Will not disclose it. hahaha....


Aye, you know... some people want to grow certain algae and control them... harder then growing plants.
Don't tell, teach when the time is right. But now not the right time yet...




> That thing is just a gimmick of earning people $$$...  Only crazy people will believe it....


Any toy that looks good or claim to do insane algae killing all have a catch. To make them grow better plants is one of them the type of catch.

----------


## blue33

Sometimes either side will gets more or either or suddenly back again, due to distance/clogging/flow etc... Those glass bubbles counter after awhile might crack and starts leaking also, got to check occasionally, water inside tends to dry up fast sometime. I prefer to use the yellow check valve from NA and change them every year.

----------


## felix_fx2

> Totally not desirable at all.


where are you co2 equipment located? Too many things will look ugly to the owner, like become plumber. 

Especially when you enjoy tank and look down....and go *** is this bunch of pipes and things there! fawrrrrrrr  :Evil:

----------


## yangqian

> where are you co2 equipment located? Too many things will look ugly to the owner, like become plumber. 
> 
> Especially when you enjoy tank and look down....and go *** is this bunch of pipes and things there! fawrrrrrrr


All my equipment are hidden under the table. Under the centre portion, in a corner. All tucked nicely there, so nicely that it is not a problem getting it out to refill... hahahahaha

----------


## yangqian

> That thing is just a gimmick of earning people $$$...  Only crazy people will believe it....





> Aye, you know... some people want to grow certain algae and control them... harder then growing plants.
> Don't tell, teach when the time is right. But now not the right time yet...
> 
> 
> 
> Any toy that looks good or claim to do insane algae killing all have a catch. To make them grow better plants is one of them the type of catch.


I almost became one of those 'crazy' people. haha.. my fear for algae...
But after i was told that i needed 2 sets to suffice for my tank, i started to think how many more plants i can get with that money. How many cartons of Excel i can buy with that money. i gave up that thought. haha

----------


## bluebubbles

> AND..... the eggs are permanent?!? I mean I know they won't hatch but they are permanent?! Don't disintegrate or decompose after awhile? Gosh. Means I have a lot of cleaning up to do?


YES, the eggs are permanent, on my big dw, for more than a year now. I tried to scrap with toothbrush but it look tough and can't completely go away. My nana eventually grew and cover up the ugly eggs. The only solution is to wait for your plants to mature and overlap all the ugly sights created by nitrite eggs. You may need to minimise their presence.

----------


## dhmy2kgto

Had my fair share of nerite snail egg problems too. They won't hatch, they won't disappear and non of my fishes ate them..... Had to scrape them off my equipment and glass manually. Nerite snail both a curse and a blessing, haha....

----------


## yangqian

It's been close to 3 months of cycling. Added some livestocks. Finally.

Currently,

150 Corydoras Pygmaeus
25 Marbled Hatchet fish
20 Ruby tetras
10 Rasboras Brigittae 
10 Ottocinlus
10 Amano shrimps

----------


## yangqian

Took the fishes awhile to realise there's more "space for movement" down the corner. 








More flowers. Currently awaiting 4 pre-mature sparth to bloom.

----------


## yangqian

Took the fishes awhile to realise there's more "space for movement" down the corner. 








More flowers. Currently awaiting 4 pre-mature sparth to bloom.

----------


## sfk7

Wow what a great sight! Will be interested to see if the pgymaeus still school after settling down

----------


## bluebubbles

You should do a video and post it on Youtube. How did you feed your fish since your tank is so big? Did you scatter the food randomly, or have designated feeding ground in certain area of your tank.

----------


## yangqian

> You should do a video and post it on Youtube. How did you feed your fish since your tank is so big? Did you scatter the food randomly, or have designated feeding ground in certain area of your tank.


I have 2 feeding dish which i did a little diy on. I attached 2 suction cups on the dishes so i can reduce space usage on the limited substrate. The glass dishes allow light to pass through too, so i will not block out any light to the plants underneath it.

----------


## yangqian

After spending 2 weeks plus in korea, i came home to this. (:

----------


## felix_fx2

flower!!!! you must feel very high now hahahah

Sent from GT-N7105 powered by Temasek CM11

----------


## cherabin

Are those glass feeding dishes? From the picture, it seems like you drilled a hole to accommodate the suction caps and if indeed so, how did you drill through glass?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## yangqian

> flower!!!! you must feel very high now hahahah
> 
> Sent from GT-N7105 powered by Temasek CM11


Haha indeed. I think i am fated with purple flowers. This is a bloom from my previous tank. Red tiger lily.

----------


## yangqian

> Are those glass feeding dishes? From the picture, it seems like you drilled a hole to accommodate the suction caps and if indeed so, how did you drill through glass?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes they were glass feeding dishes. I silicon the suction cup to the dish.

----------


## thebaldingaquarist

Swee lah (very nice)!! flower!

----------


## yangqian

A little photo log on the development of the flower. Pretty excited about it. Haha

----------


## yangqian



----------


## yangqian

You cannot get bored of them....













Pardon the lousy photo quality.

----------


## bennyc

Hi yangqian, what is your fert dose like?

----------


## yangqian

> Hi yangqian, what is your fert dose like?


Excel: 6 pumps daily. 
Essence K: 4 pumps weekly.
Lush: 4 pumps weekly.

Temperature: 22.6-23.0

I have ceased co2 regime for a couple of months now.

----------


## tjy

Very very very nice tank!!! really amazing!

----------


## bennyc

> Excel: 6 pumps daily. 
> Essence K: 4 pumps weekly.
> Lush: 4 pumps weekly.
> 
> Temperature: 22.6-23.0
> 
> I have ceased co2 regime for a couple of months now.


Thanks! Took me sometime to figure out the level of ferts to bring the buce to pink color. Still trying to bring up to the color level like yours (blue or darker color)

No problems without using pressurise CO2? Perhaps liquid carbon is more suitable for a long tank like yours in terms of distributing CO2.

----------


## cherabin

Hi Yangqian. It's fantastic to see that your buces are doing excellent with only Excel dosing, in the absence of CO2 injection. I'm a great fan of the fore mentioned tank type but have failed miserably when I tried buces in Excel only tank. They simple withered or melted away in my experience. With the account of your success, it does make me tempted to try out buces in Excel only tanks. Kudos once again.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## yangqian

Ordered a new tank and did a rough scaping.






Shall start a new journal soon.

----------


## blue33

Looks like a shallow tank setup? Looks similar to one of Amano recently setup. Soon you going to use a carton of Excel by the rate you using. Lol...

----------


## yangqian

Yes. It is inspired by takashi amano's recent series of set up. 
The tank is 20cm high.

Haha yes, I have used 3 bottles of excel already

----------


## Numbskull

poison ..... poisonous setup!

----------


## qngwn

> Yes. It is inspired by takashi amano's recent series of set up. 
> The tank is 20cm high.
> 
> Haha yes, I have used 3 bottles of excel already


3 bottles of 4L right lol.. Definitely not 3 bottles of 500ml..

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk

----------


## Nevada84

I like how you come out with the tank size and shape. Itz not easy to consider the waterflow. Great job!!!

----------


## apek19

WOW! Can't believe I missed this thread over the past months! Inspiring!

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk

----------


## bluebubbles

If someone were to have a L-shaped tank like yours with everything you did, I wonder how much budget should one set aside to achieve that kind of result or rather, what is the damage to set up a complete tank like that, I am very addicted to it already...lol.

----------


## yangqian

> If someone were to have a L-shaped tank like yours with everything you did, I wonder how much budget should one set aside to achieve that kind of result or rather, what is the damage to set up a complete tank like that, I am very addicted to it already...lol.


My friend used to tell me this, when i start to doubt myself if i could do up this tank successfully due to its size: 要做就做大。

To be honest, a reasonable sum of money had been spent on this tank. However, i did plenty of research, sourcing the equipment and materials at the lowest costs possible but at the same time considering the best alternatives that would be cost efficient in the long run. I spent more time and effort sourcing the equipments such as light fixtures and inlets/outlets from Taobao. Plants direct from the farms and buceps from indonesia. Rocks direct from distributor and tank from a custom tank maker who is my friend.

As such, i managed to build this tank with, i believe, the lowest cost i can go. And i believe this brings alot of satisfaction, knowing that i did this tank all by myself and with as little money as possible. (:

----------


## bluebubbles

> My friend used to tell me this, when i start to doubt myself if i could do up this tank successfully due to its size: 要做就做大。


That is very true, like renovating a home, you go for the cheapest quotation. Seeing your plants thrived and even florished, the satisfaction is inexplicable. I hope you can grow a lilly in there too, like you did in your previous tank...lol. I won't be surprised, someday your tank will catch SPH's attention and they may visit you for their column page. I love every bit of it, but if I want something like that, it will be an acrylic L-shaped instead of glass material. I have phobia for glass,sharp or cutting object.

----------


## Mookie

> I will pm you the link yea. (:


Bro can share where you buy the rocks from? I understand you get from a supplier  :Smile:

----------


## Ingen

I'm interested too haha, PM me too.

----------


## nicholasliao

My gosh. I can't believe I missed out on this thread. Spend about 30 minutes reading the post at the front to the last post. Amazing how you manage to bring that tank all the way up 9 storeys.

It came just at a right time as well as I'm a fan of low profile tanks and always wanted to do a river scape so as to keep the dwarf cory's. I have a ready subscribed to this thread and perhaps be able to gain some inspirational ideas and scape layouts.

Thank you for sharing and updating your findings and experiences in this thread! 

Sent from my GT-N7105 using Tapatalk

----------


## yangqian

Here is a link to my other project, Project S.


http://www.aquaticquotient.com/forum...ject-S-journal


As for the location for rock distributor, the place is opposite Qian Hu. You will see the number 40/50 at the entrance. There are some pictures in the above link too.

----------


## mrbotanyboey

> 


What plant does this flower belong to? It looks so unique and bizarre!

----------


## jlin

Great looking L-shape aquarium! and great workout carrying it. lol.

----------


## mark.s

Wonderful set up and effort given to set this up...
I'm not sure if any studying/work can be done on this table though. I'll spend all my time staring at the fauna!

Glad to see another NTU student into aquariums  :Wink:

----------


## DucklingOnQuack

Could you please pm me as to where you bought the stainless filter pipes & holders from?

 ::smt060:

----------


## percy

amazing tank! i'm glad i stumbled to this thread.

----------


## leeweechou

If there were to be an endgame for this hobby... for me... a similar setup for me would be my endgame...

----------


## chaos09

Awesome setup bro!!
been reading this thread over and over again lol

Mind PM me where you get the SS accessories?
very nice and class

----------


## Sunflower

Wow, what can I say. takes my breath away. Thanks for sharing. :Surprised:

----------


## chong99

beautiful scape and great effords!!!
 :Smile:

----------


## Sunflower

> After months of deliberation, planning and much procrastination, I finally got down to work, purchasing all the necessary equipment. Most importantly, doing up the scaling and dimensions for the customised tank.
> 
> And so, finally the tank is done.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


bro, recently I have been deliberating on setting up a tank like yours; long and low after I decommissioned my 4ft tank beginning of the year. However due to budget constraint, I have to ask around for an affordable priced tank. Wondering if you can share with me the price of this tank. Please PM me if you don't mind. Thanks a lot.

----------


## juilian75

Any updates on the tank?

----------


## limyw

> I will pm you the link yea. (:


can pm me the link for the steel inlet and outlet pipes too  :Smile:

----------


## leehyeok

Hi Yangqian,

Can share on the link for the inlet, outlet steel pipes and the lights.
Possible to PM me the contact for the bucep plants. 

Thanks

----------


## juilian75

Any updates

----------


## kennethc

so majestic and inspiring! thanks for sharing

----------


## tan.jxiong

great tank, learnt lots!

----------

